# Best caliber for rifle/pistol combo



## Maine-Marine

I have gone back and forth on this idea of having one caliber for both

I have long thought that it is best to have different calibers for long gun and short gun since they serve different purposes and need different ranges.

(it is good to hit a person with a 5.56/223 at 300 yards..close-quarters when you need to knock them down to stay down a 45/357/44mag is a better choice) 

BUT - if you were going to go that direction, what would be the best all around caliber?? 9mm, 357, 40, 45..

there has to be a compromise between power, distance, load weight, etc


----------



## 65mustang

For me it's .45 Colt.


----------



## Chipper

44mag can't beat a Marlin 1894 or a Ruger 96/44 and a S&W 629 combo. Go ahead make my day..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

44 magnum.
2nd choice 357 magnum.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Might depend on what you already have. 

I have a sec 6 and klcr so been looking for a lever 357.

Even starting from scratch think I'd go with 357.


----------



## Slippy

45-70
.44 Mag
.357 Mag
5.7x28
.22 Mag

What a wish list! 

(While I'm wishing, I wish I had earned more money so I could buy all of them!!!)


----------



## SOCOM42

My choice is what I already have. 

Rifle is a Marlin 1894 in .357 and a S&W Mod. 66 in the same.

Rifle was made in the 70's, has Microgroove rifling instead of Ballard, but can't look a gift horse in the mouth.

Have a ton of JSP & JHP for them.

I do have a 629, 44 Mag revolver, no rifle.

For hauling it around, the 357 would make better sense, weight wise.


----------



## MisterMills357

I would say a .44 Magnum.


----------



## dwight55

Maine-Marine said:


> (it is good to hit a person with a 5.56/223 at 300 yards..close-quarters when you need to knock them down to stay down a 45/357/44mag is a better choice)


I did the same thought analysis as you some time back . . .

Came down to figuring that it is better to be able to hit them farther out than it is to bust their butt at bad breath distance.

With that in mind . . . if I ever (God forbid) have to book out of my cave with only one rifle and one pistol . . . it'll be my 18 inch AR with the best scope I have at the time. With a suppressor . . . I can be good and deadly out to 600 yds . . . no magnum pistol cartridge can come close to that.

Companioning that will by my Rock River AR pistol. With it . . . I'll have my thermal sight . . . giving me both long distance day and night protection.

I like .45 ACP . . . .44 mag . . . .357 . . . but when they are the sidearm . . . you just hampered your rear end to no end as far as being able to shoot and scoot from a long distance . . . if it is the same caliber as your long gun.

AND . . . your magnum pistol carries at the most 8 rounds . . . mine holds 30 . . . and BTHP rounds coming out of the pistol will do anything the aforementioned rounds will do to a human being . . . and just as quickly . . . and if I have to pump 5 rounds into him . . . I can do that 6 times . . . just like your 6 shooter . . . and I'll give you a written guarantee that my bad dude will be much worse off than yours. They may be equally dead . . . but mine will have stood before Jesus a bit quicker.

Additionally . . . mine are both mag fed . . . using the same mags . . .

Truthfully . . . if I really had my choice of what to have in the stuff hitting the fan scenario . . . an M14 and a 1911 did me well in 'Nam . . . but I'm 76 now . . . not sure I'd be able to tote it like I used to.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Wedrownik

If I was going to go with an all around one caliber fits all I'd go with a 9mm. Why 9mm? Because I can then benefit of a sidearm that has about 17-19 rounds mags and same could be used in the rifle. I don't see much benefit going to a common caliber and having to load a cylinder and a tube mag and be limited in the round count.

This takes me to a different issue - for rifle I would want to carry ball ammo while the sidearm would get hollow points. At that point what good is common caliber?

The way I see it, each tool has a purpose and trying to use handgun caliber as a rifle caliber it's as though you're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole.

As mentioned above the limitation of a handgun caliber in a rifle is effective range. Even if you go with a super optimistic 200 yards for a rifle, that's the extremely far reach of it. If you compare that to any of the rifle rounds which in a decently setup rifle will give you 500 yards plus you can see the advantage of having a rifle chambered in a rifle caliber and a sidearm chambered in a handgun caliber.


----------



## stevekozak

When talking Pistol/PCC combos, .357 is my choice. A quality revolver and a lever gun in .357 is a hard combo to beat. Yes, .44 mag is more powerful, but in the long run, I think it is also less common in most households. Winchester 92/ SW 66 fits the bill for me. Semi-auto, 9 mm most common. A Glock 19/Ruger PC Carbine combo fits that bill for me. If they ever come out with a .45 acp version of that carbine, I will have a stiffy that even a naked photo of Nancy Pelosi can't kill! 

All that said, given a choice, I am going to have a proper rifle-caliber rifle backed up by a pistol of my choice.


----------



## Notold63

I am going a different route, M1903A3 in 30-06 and a browning buckmart in 22lr. The rifle for large game and defense at a distance and the pistol for small game and defense in a pinch.


----------



## The Tourist

I keep a Ruger SR22 by the bed. Yeah, I know what you're thinking, what's a .22LR going to do to an intruder whacked out on some bizarre drug? Well, any hole I leave in a wall is easy to patch. Secondly, you pump five or twelve tiny rounds into a prowler and he's concentrating on an ER hospital unit to stop his hemorrhaging. Besides, the clown will get his day in court, I'll testify, and there are lots of bikers in prison...


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> When talking Pistol/PCC combos, .357 is my choice. A quality revolver and a lever gun in .357 is a hard combo to beat. Yes, .44 mag is more powerful, but in the long run, I think it is also less common in most households. Winchester 92/ SW 66 fits the bill for me. Semi-auto, 9 mm most common. A Glock 19/Ruger PC Carbine combo fits that bill for me. If they ever come out with a .45 acp version of that carbine, I will have a stiffy that even a naked photo of Nancy Pelosi can't kill!
> 
> All that said, given a choice, I am going to have a proper rifle-caliber rifle backed up by a pistol of my choice.


There is about a 10-1 ratio around here relating to 357Mag vs 44Mag.

I base that on how much of each round I use to sell out of here.

The availability of the .357 puts it out front with the 9MM Para.

You mentioned the 45 ACP, I did not think of it until now, I guess my Thompson and one of my 1911's would fit the bill.

I need a cart to carry 12 mags for the Thompson, sometimes for the gun also.

Back in 1963 I had a Ruger 44 Mag. carbine that would have gone with the 629 I have today.

I got that carbine right after I was discharged from the army and carried it in my car most of the time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Go big or go home.
A BFR single action revolver in 30-30, and a Winchester 94 to go with.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Go big or go home.
> A BFR single action revolver in 30-30, and a Winchester 94 to go with.


Does it come with a new wrist???


----------



## bigwheel

I've had several pals over the years who loved their .357 mag rifles to match their pistols. They used to ruin some nice old .38-40 cowboy lever guns making them then along came the cute little Rossi. .357 mag has pretty good ballistics in a rifle and .38 specials for cheap plinking. 
https://gunandshooter.com/best-357-magnum-ammo/


----------



## 1skrewsloose

So which is it? Fiocchi ammo

The premium brass is reloadable like the other cartridges on this list

It has a Single use-case - range and target ammunition

https://gunandshooter.com/best-357-magnum-ammo/


----------



## bigwheel

I was leaning toward the Lever evolution for use in the tubular magazines in most old lever guns. So to keep from popping one off in the tube. Those spitzer bullets can reach out a ways. I bought some for my old winni 30 30 but it wouldnt feed the last one...needed a different magazine follower somebody said..so I just went back to the round nose 150 grain deer and hog loads which arent far behind ballistically and cost a bunch less. Also dont hurt to keep the gun loaded up. The plastic tips on the evolution ammo isnt made to stay in the magazine leas it distort the tips.


----------



## AquaHull

For now it's a PSA AR-9 for Glock Mags, and a G19.5,

A .357 or .44 Mag rifle would compliment the revolvers


----------



## Maine-Marine

stevekozak said:


> If they ever come out with a .45 acp version of that carbine, I will have a stiffy that even a naked photo of Nancy Pelosi can't kill!


totally busted out laughing out loud at this at work. People though I was crazy.. called over one of my buddies to read it and he laughed also


----------



## Triumph

stevekozak said:


> If they ever come out with a .45 acp version of that carbine, I will have a stiffy that even a naked photo of Nancy Pelosi can't kill!


Now you've gone too far .

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigz1983

I would say 357 mag or 9mm


----------



## Kauboy

There is not a "good" compromise caliber that works as a rifle round and a pistol round.

You're dealing with two very different platforms.
One is a long barrel, long dwell time, high pressures.
The other is a short barrel, short dwell, and moderate pressures.
Calibers are built around the platform they are intended for. The 9mm Luger was built for a pistol. The 5.56 NATO was built for a long barrel (at or around 20").
You simply cannot get optimal ballistic performance out of a caliber if you change the variables of the platform firing it.

Other factors to consider are cost of ammunition. Since you don't enjoy the full faith and credit of the U.S. government, you have to be judicious in your ammo expenditure. You could pick the 5.7mm cartridge, pick up a 16" PS90 and a Ruger 57, and be ready to rock. But can you find the ammo, even in times of no shortages? The cost of that round is pretty crazy.

Yeah, it's a great idea to have a magic round that can work in the majority of cases, but it's not practical.
A better idea is to get what's most common and abundant that will work. That's why I stick with 9mm PARA and .223REM. Yes, I have other calibers and love shooting them. But they have specialized purposes.
For defense and "minuteman" prep, I stick with what is prevalent.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Being offically an old geezer, my dream combo started 148 years ago with the Winchester Model 1873 in 44-40. 
The cartridge was so good, that within a year Colt chambered their Single Action in that caliber, with Smith & Wesson soon to follow.

The 44-40 quickly became America's favorite caliber among both civilians and law enforcement, and to this day has the reputation of killing more deer than any other except the 30-30.
It is still widely available.

So, there it is - a proven combination that will deliver the goods. Colt and Winchester in 44-40.
That is my Dream Team.


----------



## Wedrownik

rice paddy daddy said:


> Being offically an old geezer, my dream combo started 148 years ago with the Winchester Model 1873 in 44-40.
> The cartridge was so good, that within a year Colt chambered their Single Action in that caliber, with Smith & Wesson soon to follow.
> 
> The 44-40 quickly became America's favorite caliber among both civilians and law enforcement, and to this day has the reputation of killing more deer than any other except the 30-30.
> It is still widely available.
> 
> So, there it is - a proven combination that will deliver the goods. Colt and Winchester in 44-40.
> That is my Dream Team.


except for the limited capacity in the rifle as well as the side arm and slow reloads on the rifle and the sidearm


----------



## Maine-Marine

rice paddy daddy said:


> Being offically an old geezer, my dream combo started 148 years ago with the Winchester Model 1873 in 44-40.
> The cartridge was so good, that within a year Colt chambered their Single Action in that caliber, with Smith & Wesson soon to follow.
> 
> The 44-40 quickly became America's favorite caliber among both civilians and law enforcement, and to this day has the reputation of killing more deer than any other except the 30-30.
> It is still widely available.
> 
> So, there it is - a proven combination that will deliver the goods. Colt and Winchester in 44-40.
> That is my Dream Team.


I use to hunt with a lever action 44-40 and later I had a lever action 38-40 rifle and single action pistol combo

I really want a semi auto rifle pistol combo


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Wedrownik said:


> except for the limited capacity in the rifle as well as the side arm and slow reloads on the rifle and the sidearm


well, i don't like in Zimbabwe, or even Cincinatti.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wedrownik

rice paddy daddy said:


> well, i don't like in Zimbabwe, or even Cincinatti.:vs_laugh:


I dont like Zimbabwe or Cincinatti either.... now what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Wedrownik said:


> I dont like Zimbabwe or Cincinatti either.... now what does that have to do with anything?


You mentioned limited capacity and slow reload time, which made that response pop into my head.
We live in a very, very low violent crime area.
I can not even remember the last murder around here.

I feel perfectly well armed with a .357 magnum snub nose in my pocket with one 5 round HKS speedloader.
I don't even need a big piece of tupperware that holds 15+1 and spare magazines.
I do, however, carry a fixed blade knife on my belt just in case things get reeeaaal close and a few 357's into the intestines does not immediately end the fight.

Lately I have been carrying a Ruger LCP2, plus one extra mag, mainly because it is so small, flat, and light it is a dream to carry.
I'll be going into town in about 10 minues from now, and that is what will be in my pocket.


----------



## Wedrownik

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wedrownik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like Zimbabwe or Cincinatti either.... now what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned limited capacity and slow reload time.
> We live in a very, very low violent crime area.
> I can not even remember the last murder around here.
> 
> I feel perfectly well armed with a .357 magnum snub nose in my pocket with one 5 round HKS speedloader.
> I don't even need a big piece of tupperware that holds 15+1 and spare magazines.
> I do, however, carry a fixed blade knife on my belt just in case things get reeeaaal close and a few 357's into the intestines does not immediately end the fight.
> 
> Lately I have been carrying a Ruger LCP2, plus one extra mag, mainly because it is so small, flat, and light it is a dream to carry.
> I'll be going into town in about 10 minues from now, and that is what will be in my pocket.
Click to expand...

You missed the joke... I figured that you meant live, but posted like.... so I went with it. Even funnier now that I have to explain it &#128578; (sorry - as my wife says.... I'm easily amused)


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

rice paddy daddy said:


> We live in a very, very low violent crime area.
> I can not even remember the last murder around here.


not the last murder I would worry about.... the next is the scary one..


----------



## Alburt

You missed the joke... I figured that you meant live, but posted like.... so I went with it. Even funnier now that I have to explain it 🙂 (sorry - as my wife says.... I'm easily amused) 



For what it's worth, I got it.


----------



## Wedrownik

Alburt said:


> For what it's worth, I got it.


What did you get?


----------



## Alburt

Wedrownik said:


> What did you get?


Live/like joke


----------



## Hemi45

I can't wait to add a .357 lever action to compliment my revos, so you have my answer.


----------



## Wedrownik

Alburt said:


> Wedrownik said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Live/like joke
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO &#128521;


----------



## MisterMills357

stevekozak said:


> When talking Pistol/PCC combos, .357 is my choice. A quality revolver and a lever gun in .357 is a hard combo to beat. Yes, .44 mag is more powerful, but in the long run, I think it is also less common in most households. Winchester 92/ SW 66 fits the bill for me. Semi-auto, 9 mm most common. A Glock 19/Ruger PC Carbine combo fits that bill for me. If they ever come out with a .45 acp version of that carbine, I will have a stiffy that even a naked photo of Nancy Pelosi can't kill!
> 
> All that said, given a choice, I am going to have a proper rifle-caliber rifle backed up by a pistol of my choice.


Nothing is worth going blind and crazy over, so don't look at that picture of Nancy Pelosi naked , not ever.


----------



## Butler Ford

Freedom Arms Model 83 .454 Casull and a Rossi Model 92 in same. 454 is the longest round that will work in the short '92 action *THAT I AM AWARE OF*.


----------



## NorthernPost

A little more than 30 years ago I went through the same questions, BUT the end game at the time was only carrying the same spare ammo for two hunting firearms . I choose the 44 magnum. at the time I was hunting with a Ruger 44mag auto load carbine and I was packing a Smith 629 on my hip. But as I stated the end game was hunting. From your question it lends one to believe you ask the question for a one fits all caliber for long range and close range self defense. Honestly one caliber does not exist or long range and close range would mean the same thing, I get it you're looking for a compromise but even hot magnum piston calibers are only really good for 150yrds maybe 200yrds out of a longer barrel. I'd suggest picking two calibers that are very common and in case of a SHTF scenario and you run out of ammo you might be able to replenish from a friend or foe. You can't go wrong with 45acp and 7.62(308) . Second choice would be 9mm and 5.56 (223). Personally I'm not a fan of the 9mm. I don't feel it has enough energy or penetrating power, but there is plenty of disconfirming information in which thousands of troops were killed with 9mm during WWII. The 45acp is a hard hitting yet still controllable round. The 308 can reach out and touch someone at 800 plus yards without to much trouble. and the 223 is just one of the best all around killing rounds that has easy recoil and quick second shot acquisition. The other concerns I would bring to the table is what high capacity firearms are available in the caliber you pick. there's not a lot to choose from in 44mag or 357 in high cap like there is in 9mm or 45, 223 or 308. Either way you can't go wrong with these choices.


----------



## kl0an

Not much love for the .22 magnums hunh?? There was a cop in Florida years ago that went up against a bad guy. Bad guy shot him with a .22 mag, penetrated his police armor and killed the cop.. 

For me, I like my Springfield M6. I don't plan to get in any kind of a shooting match. I'd rather hide out and wait until the trouble passes in a survival situation. 

I carry quite a bit of various rounds for my .410 including slugs, flechette rounds, bird shot, "buck shot" flares and for the .22, I'll carry long rifle and subsonic rounds in .22. Nice and quiet..


----------



## inceptor

Back in the 70's I knew a guy who's girl friend shot him in the head with a .22, it didn't kill him and they weren't able to remove the bullet. I can tell you he was never right after that though.


----------



## Nick

I'm in agreement with many others that the .44 or .357 would make a decent combo. 

Since I only own a Ruger GP100 in .357 and nothing in .44 I would have to go with my Glock 21 and Kriss Vector Gen 2 in .45ACP.

Not only do they take the same round but they both feed from the same magazines. 

This is my answer for sake of the question asked. Ideally I'd prefer to have a 9mm handgun and an AR with plenty of ammo for each.


----------



## Camel923

I like the 5.7x28. Good ballistics for common combat ranges. I have fired the automatic version of the ps90. Incredible and compact. I haven’t a clue on reliability but the ammo/rifle/pistol combination is attractive other than price for a bug out situation imho


----------



## kl0an

I guess it all depends on your situation as to the weapon you would carry.. If a truck load of badguys is comin your way and looks like trouble, I think your best bet would be to find a hidey hole. Whatever the case might be, I'm gonna hit the nearest woods I can find and get as much concealment as I can find. Along with my M6, I'll be carrying one of my compound bows with plenty of razor points but, there's also be some fishing heads and blunts for taking game to feed myself and whoever goes with me. 

I'm a firm believer that if you can put a nice broadhead into a bad guys vital areas, his buddies are going to duck and cover and try to see where it came from.. Nothing makes a bad guy more jittery than seeing his buddy with an arrow sticking out of his chest and every time he moves, it just cuts more and more.. Especially if they have no idea where the arrow came from.. Quietly move farther away and pop another one up the trail and while they're deciding if what you have is worth getting 3 razorblade stuck in them, find another route in a different direction. That's also why I prefer my Springfield M6 with some nice quiet .22 rounds. Shoot and move while they're assessing the damage to their partner and make as much distance between you and them as you quietly can. My M6 also has a Scout scope on top for a little longer shot. I'd be comfortable out to about 75 yards or so which would allow you to vacate the situation a little faster..

I carry slugs, "buck shot.. 3 round .3 cal balls in one shell, flechette rounds (Think lots of tiny arrows in each round), and even have flare rounds. Puncture the gas tank with a .22 round then light it up with a flare or light up some dried bushes and cut off their trail.. 

If I have to go big, I'll carry my 1911 .45 target pistol with a highly accurized trigger, slide, compensator, the works. 

Then I'll have my wife carrying her Mossberg 500 with short barrel and pistol grips front and rear.. 

But, if I can only take 1, it'll be my M6..
Now, if it's downtown Portland, I'd probably use my Marlin semi auto .22. I've put 5 shots touching at 50 yards with Eley Redbox ammo. Dang good target ammo.


----------



## 2Axeman

I have been shooting for over 60 years and reloading since 1971. Have used many different calibers. Spent 23 years in the military and qualified on M2 carbine, M16, K38, 12 gauge and 9mm. Have unted with most common calibers from .22 short thru .338 magnum. I have also used bow and arrow. However, fr the past 7 years arthritis and old hand injuries have provided enough grief to limit us of any hand cannons and bows. Insofar as my current limitations, I have grown to prefer a quality revolver in .38/357 along with a henry .357 carbine. At one time I thought a 7mm Rem Mag or .338 Win mag were the cat's meow, I live in Montana and long ranges were not uncommon. Nevertheless most of the game I harvested were usually in the 25 to 200 yard range. I also found that a .30-06 was gun enough for almost anything up to elk. So, now my limitations force me to be satisfied with the .38/.357 for which I can reload and have stashed plenty for what my needs may be. I can harvest up to white tail and mule deer without going over 75 yards and the .357 has a good reputation regarding self defense. It is what I feel comfortable with and as long as I can keep active and practice at the local range, I will stay with that.


----------



## Garand

Depends on your geographical location and your needs, animal harvesting, preditor control and personal defense.


----------



## bigwheel

Maine-Marine said:


> I have gone back and forth on this idea of having one caliber for both
> 
> I have long thought that it is best to have different calibers for long gun and short gun since they serve different purposes and need different ranges.
> 
> (it is good to hit a person with a 5.56/223 at 300 yards..close-quarters when you need to knock them down to stay down a 45/357/44mag is a better choice)
> 
> BUT - if you were going to go that direction, what would be the best all around caliber?? 9mm, 357, 40, 45..
> 
> there has to be a compromise between power, distance, load weight, etc


Seems to be the last i heard folks arguging on this topic....357 mag is very hard to beat. It has pretty fair ballistics in a pistol round that be safely dispensed from a Rifle using spitzer ammo.


----------



## justinsane

Wedrownik said:


> If I was going to go with an all around one caliber fits all I'd go with a 9mm. Why 9mm? Because I can then benefit of a sidearm that has about 17-19 rounds mags and same could be used in the rifle. I don't see much benefit going to a common caliber and having to load a cylinder and a tube mag and be limited in the round count.
> 
> This takes me to a different issue - for rifle I would want to carry ball ammo while the sidearm would get hollow points. At that point what good is common caliber?
> 
> The way I see it, each tool has a purpose and trying to use handgun caliber as a rifle caliber it's as though you're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole.
> 
> As mentioned above the limitation of a handgun caliber in a rifle is effective range. Even if you go with a super optimistic 200 yards for a rifle, that's the extremely far reach of it. If you compare that to any of the rifle rounds which in a decently setup rifle will give you 500 yards plus you can see the advantage of having a rifle chambered in a rifle caliber and a sidearm chambered in a handgun caliber.


I realize this is an oldish thread, but I'm pretty new around here. I made this move after the 2020 ammo crisis, which I reckon we were right in the middle of when this was originally posted. I sold my .380 because that ammo didn't come back as fast as the 9mm did(I was able to sell the gun for $250 but the 400 rounds of ammo was another $300). I purchased a 9mm handgun for my wife and then a 9mm handgun for myself. Later I purchased a 9mm rifle(it utilizes any Glock magazine, I have one 15rd and three 31rd mags). I recently purchased another more compact 9mm handgun for better concealment. No matter what gun we're using it takes the same ammo and it happens to be the most popular ammo. I work in field service, I have three locations that I purchase ammo from pretty much each time I pass them. I used to use ammo crates to separate caliber, now I separate by 115gr, 124gr, 147gr.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I originally posted this almost 2 years ago and I have still been thinking about this off and on. The more I ponder it the more I think about getting a 9MM rifle/pistol combo. Matter of fact I was looking last week... Ruger PC Carbine Takedown 9mm Semi-Automatic 17rd 16.12" Rifle 19100


----------



## Buckman

A few months ago I saw this Cimarron Evil Roy 1873 model in the Sportsman‘s Warehouse gun case and bought it. It was reminiscent of my cowboy action shooting days 35 years ago. It’s chambered for 45 Colt and after a while I decided I had to have a carbine in the same caliber so I bought this Rossi 92 in 45 colt.


----------

